# When a rescuer crosses the bridge



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 18, 2007)

This came through on one of my Aussie Yahoo groups lists... it applies to all the unique and sadly rare indiividuals who open their hearts, wallets, homes, and lives to rescue animals in need.

*****************

The young pup and the older dog lay on shaded sweet grass watching the reunions. Sometimes a man, sometimes a women, sometimes a whole family would approach the Rainbow Bridge, be greeted by their loving pets and cross the bridge together.

The young pup playfully nipped at the older one. "Look! Something wonderful is happening!" The older dog stood up and barked, "Quickly. Get over to the path."

"But that's not my owner," whined the pup, but he did as he was told. Thousands of pets surged forward as a figure in white walked on the path toward the bridge. After the glowing figure passed each animal, that animal bowed it's head in love and respect. The figure finally approached the bridge, and was met by a menagerie of joyous animals. Together, they all walked over the bridge and disappeared.

The young pup was still in awe. "Was that an angel?" he whispered.

"No, son." The older dog replied. "That was more than an angel. That was a person who worked rescue.


----------



## Gini (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW!!! That was beautiful, thank you for sharing....


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Mar 24, 2007)

I just loved it! :aktion033: Such a touching poem. There are lots of wonderful folks on here that will have many animals waiting for them to cross that fantastic Rainbow Bridge with them.

Joan


----------

